# Traditional chinese slingshots-Where did their design come from?



## Butch_Hardtack (May 25, 2014)

Hi folks. I'm new to the board, having just gotten back into the hobby after a 13 year long hiatus, after a friend gave me a Chinese-style slingshot he was no longer using. I'm not sure how long I'm going to stick with this particular shooter-it seems to be a fairly cheap model-but it has got me curious about the origins of this design. The Chinese type, bent steel wire or cast metal shaped like it with cord wrapped around the handle slingshots certainly weren't common when I was a kid, and now they seem to be all the rage. Where did the design come from?

I'm pretty sure I can piece the general history together from simple reasoning. I'm thinking post-war China, guns are uncommon, rural people and those who aren't partocularly affluent need a tool for small game hunting, pest control, and recreation. Scrap metal is pretty easily found and capable of taking the strain from some fairly strong tubes, so it's used in the frames. The small size is the result of using materials conservatively, and quite possibly the need for easy concealment in case the authorities take issue with unauthorized hunting. Wrap it in cord for ergonomic reasons, and we've basically got the model Dankung's selling today.

That's my best guess, but it seems to be impossible to find any confirmation of this. All my web searches bring back links to purchase Chinese slingshots; no general information or history seems to be available. Does anyone have any better knowledge of how the traditional Chinese slingshot design came about and seems to have become a standard? Links to informative websites?

Also, sorry if this should go in noob questions, I was unsure where it would be appropriate.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know if what you said is right or not but it sure sounds right!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You raised my curiosity. I just sent an email to Dankung and asked questions about the history of slingshots in China. I will let you know what they have to say.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey, welcome and great question. I'd like to know that myself.


----------



## Butch_Hardtack (May 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> You raised my curiosity. I just sent an email to Dankung and asked questions about the history of slingshots in China. I will let you know what they have to say.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Hey, thanks. That would never have occurred to me for some reason, but I'm sure there the experts. I'll be glad to hear what they can tell you.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Also, wire slingshots in Mexico:

The Alambre resortera Wirecoathanger Slingshot - Nico's Resortera ...
nicos-resorterablog.blogspot.com/.../alambre-resortera-wirecoathanger.html
Apr 27, 2012 - The Alambre resortera aka Wire Coathanger Slingshot An urban street ... to the Mexican Resortera de alambre or Mexican style wire frame ...


----------



## Butch_Hardtack (May 25, 2014)

Sunchierefram said:


> I don't know if what you said is right or not but it sure sounds right!


Well, it's a logical inference given my (admittedly limited) knowledge of 20th century China. Just wish there was more real data avaiable.



CAS said:


> Also, wire slingshots in Mexico:
> 
> The Alambre resortera Wirecoathanger Slingshot - Nico's Resortera ...
> nicos-resorterablog.blogspot.com/.../alambre-resortera-wirecoathanger.html
> Apr 27, 2012 - The Alambre resortera aka Wire Coathanger Slingshot An urban street ... to the Mexican Resortera de alambre or Mexican style wire frame ...


Now that is interesting. I wonder how heavy a band the Alambre can be safely fitted with? I really am unsure of how long I'm going to keep using the Chinese model I've got -- my reading leads me to believe it's of zinc-alloy construction, and I'm dubious as to the safety of using it-- but I've still got two sets of looped tube bands I wand to use for something. Wonder if I could mount them on a DIY fork?


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Easily, just fashion some gypsy tabs for them.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

From 60~70 bend wire

Japanese stamp metal catty sold in Formosa before WWII


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is the reply I received from Dankung.

Cheers ...... Charles

I am very glad to answer your question.

The Dankung-like slingshot(two round 'ears' plus small tubings) has been used for at least 50 yeas, my farther's slingshot was that shape.









It's made of small iron wire, and staitionery tubings. The power is very limited.

The real professional Dankung slingshot, I mean 8-mm steel rod plus the professional small tubings of various size) was invented in about 2001 or 2002.

There are two reasons behind it, first is that gun is strictly prohitted in China. secondly, people was getting well-off .

Some enthusiasts began improving the traditional slingshots with the help of professional steel factory and rubber-making company in 2000.

According to my knowledge, some guys in different provinces developed the professional dankung slingshots independently. They are incredibly alike, all 8-mm steel rod and professional small tubings.

And the Dankung slingshot got the national-wide prevailing with the popularization of Internet since 2005.

That's a brief history, just for reference.

Please feel free to contact me in case of any question
Best wishes,
Tim


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

I looked it up and the earliest bent wire slingshot I could find anywhere was this patent in 1934 http://www.google.com/patents/US2026188 Apparently they were sold too.


----------



## Butch_Hardtack (May 25, 2014)

Hey all, thanks for the information. Seems I had the general idea right for the origin of the design, but I wouldn't have guessed how recently it was improved by hi-grade materials and uniform construction. It's also cool to see similar patterns from elsewhere; parallel evolution at work, I suppose.


----------



## htsq (Oct 28, 2014)

i don't know.they are popular toys for children,When we were young,we learn from other children how to make it.

now we generally make it using 304 stainless steel (diameter 6mm or 8mm or10mm) . At first we may try many styles slingshots , but most people will chose this type at last. maybe because it is the easiest to use.

Please forgive my poor English.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

What an interesting thread...thanks for the question, man! That was a nice read


----------

